# Bluetooth and Verizon - the shape of things to come



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

From today's Verizon news release for the E815 mobile:

Bluetooth Wireless Technology - Supports headset and hands-free profiles and allows phonebook/datebook synchronization with compatible PCs with optional Verizon Wireless Office Kit or Motorola Mobile Phone Tools kit *(does not support OBEX Profiles, including transfer of games, ring tones, picture and video messages)* (bold and ital mine)

:thumbdwn:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Jspira said:


> From today's Verizon news release for the E815 mobile:


There are other carriers with uncrippled phones, equal or better coverage, and lower rates. Personally, I switched to Cingular.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> There are other carriers with uncrippled phones, equal or better coverage, and lower rates. Personally, I switched to Cingular.


Yes, there are many (fully functional) mobiles out there that will work with BMWs - several of my recent articles on the subject have pointed this out.

Coverage is a regional issue. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## SanDiegoShaun (Jul 24, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The E815 Bluetooth is basically the Verizon upgrade to the V710. So does anyone have it yet? Does it work with BMW the same way he V710 does?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

SanDiegoShaun said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The E815 Bluetooth is basically the Verizon upgrade to the V710. So does anyone have it yet? Does it work with BMW the same way he V710 does?


Or, better yet, does it NOT work the way the V710 doesn't? :dunno:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

There used to be a work around for the V710 IIRC.

Has anything shown up to uncripple the E815?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> There used to be a work around for the V710 IIRC.
> 
> Has anything shown up to uncripple the E815?


Too new, but I´m sure we´ll see one.


----------



## EHeath (Jul 7, 2005)

I travel a lot between London and NY and would never use Verizon, as it's not GSM (nice how you yanks have 5 standards).


But from what I've read, they've really made a mess out of Bluetooth.


----------



## bmw325xi (Jan 11, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> There used to be a work around for the V710 IIRC.
> 
> Has anything shown up to uncripple the E815?


Yes. DUN and OBEX ftp has been uncrippled. Visit howardforums.com for more details.


----------



## willpooted (May 11, 2005)

The E815 is supposed to pair with the car out of the box (unlike the V710 that required a firmware upgrade).


----------

